# Vesuro's List of Characters Megathread



## Vesuro (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is allowed, so feel free to close it (or preferably move it if there's a more suitable place) if I'm doing it wrong, but I intend to use this thread to include links to all of my major characters' data / details.

The setting is approx year 2200-2300. Technology has moved on a lot. Corporations run just about everything human.


*Races:

**Quay* - A race of mainly furry (some mythic, some aquatic, some scaly) anthropomorphic creatures. Their features are very animal i.e. they have muzzles, tails, etc.

*Demi-Quay* - Quay and human blood - usually have less animalistic faces on their faces than Quay, but still furred/scaled/aquatic.

*Human* - Self-descriptive.


*Factions:

**The Southern Tribes (Quay)* - The Southern Kingdom is a collective of Quay tribes who inhabit The Eternal Forest and the surrounding regions. They are most at threat from The Council because they're the closest Quay population to the City.

Major Characters
King Leonis di Vaio
 Cyrica di Vaio
 Miko U'luo
*
The Prophecy (Human)* - Led by General Calzaghe, The Prophecy is a guerrilla group of mercenaries who protect The Southern Tribes in exchange for soldiers for the war effort.

Major Characters
 General Petro Calzaghe
 Ambassador Kalon Union
 Lieutenant Ferry Calzaghe
*
The Northern Kingdoms (Quay / Demi-Quay)* - The Northern Kingdoms are a Quay coalition which faces adversary from the Delazia Movement. They are well organised, very defensive and have embraced their Demi-Quay brothers, which the South has not yet managed to do.

Major Characters
Commander Delphanin
 High Minister Cirrus
 High Minister Maya
 Vesuro of Namtorp
 Auro Cirrus
 Rirua Xantos

*The Delazia Movement* *(Quay / Demi-Quay / Human)* - Based high up in the volcanic mountains of the North, The Delazia Movement are a band of Quay, Humans and Demi-Quay driven from their homes for various reasons, who have bred contempt for those who exiled them. Their commander, Torino Delazia, is driven by the Northern Kingdoms' unwillingness to treat his father's illness, which resulted in his death.

Major Characters
 Torino Delazia
 Raymund Delazia (Deceased)
 Kalico Delazia
 Azira Delazia
 Jamira Ykashi
 Katashi Vargha'an

*The Council (Human)* - The Council are a mysterious collective of greedy human politicians who control government of the lands. Their policies are to eradicate all nonhumans in order to solidify humans' economic and territorial domination.

*The Brotherhood (Human)* - The Brotherhood are an elite combat unit hired by The Council to protect its assets and wreak genocide upon the Quay/Demi-Quay nations.

Major Characters
Steven 'Curse' Portman
 Luke 'Infliction' Butcher
 Vernon 'Blitz' Kane

*Fandago Bay (Human)* - Fandago Bay is a Human resource which is founded upon the premise of testing weapons and torture techniques on Quay/Demi-Quay captives. No one truly understands ownership of the place, but The Council allow it to slide as Fandago Bay is very good at murdering their enemies. All prisoners of Fandago Bay are chipped and tagged, so escapes rarely last.


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 21, 2008)

*King Leonis di Vaio*

*Age:* 
Unknown - 40s or 50s
* Race:* 
Quay
* Allegiance:* 
The Southern Tribes

*Height:* 
6' 8"
*Weight:* 
14 st, 7lb
*Birthplace:* 
The Eternal Forest

*Role:* 
King of The Southern Tribes

*Biography: *
King Leonis is a fairly secluded man, his beliefs are not in war, or in his rash allies' goals of domination, but in a peace which has not been known to The South for a long time. This belief often has him labeled antiquated, and his stubborn refusal to send soldiers to aid Prophecy's war irritates General Calzaghe.
King Leonis is known to his people as a benevolent and kind ruler, who looks out for the needs of the many and operates a fair and liberal leadership.
He has been king for a number of years, since his teenage years, and although Prophecy would have him displaced, the Quay population of The South are very loyal to him, and he has respect from The North.
Although he bears no ill will to Humans or Demi-Quay, he will not allow them the right to live with or join the tribe, a point made clearly obvious when his son falls in love with Ferry Calzaghe, and the two of them have to leave for the North.

*Physical Description:
*King Leonis is imposing in size, and has thick black fur and the face of a wolf. His golden eyes are penetrating, and his ears brim to a point above his head.
King Leonis usually wears a red hooded robe with a gold trim, and often walks with a golden staff when in public.

*Image Ref: *
Not Available

*Further Reference Images:
*Not Available


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 21, 2008)

*Cyrica di Vaio*

*Age:* 
16 years
* Race:* 
Quay
* Allegiance:* 
The Southern Tribes

*Height:* 
5' 5"
*Weight:* 
12 st, 1lb
*Birthplace:* 
The Eternal Forest

*Role:* 
Prince of The Southern Tribes

*Biography: *
Cyrica is a naive boy, caught up in his idealistic world, he is unable to fathom danger or hate.
Even when he was caught by Fandago Bay and marked for research, he was lucky enough to be involved in a breakout before he ever got hurt, but it left a chip in his ear.
The son of General Calzaghe deactivates the chip in Cyrica's ear on a business trip to The Tribe land, and the two of them strike up a bond in the few days Prophecy are on campus.
Cyrica is very possessive, and an attention seeker. He quickly falls in love with Ferry Calzaghe, who doesn't take long to reciprocate the feeling as he also is possessive.
Cyrica likes to depend on others, and not to take responsibility for anyone, although this attitude has exceptions when his lover is in danger and he shows true courage.

*Physical Description:
*Cyrica is one of very few Quays born totally without fur. His whole body is covered in a smooth, somewhat fishlike blue flesh. His small protruding muzzle has a cat-like nose and his head has two antennae.
His ears are possibly his strangest feature, they are hollow constructions of thin skin, attached to the sides of his head, starting with a somewhat circular shape raising above his head and tapering to a point.
His inner tissue is tinged purple instead of red, because his blood is potassium based. His eyes are deep green.
Bright yellow symbols on his head, ends of ears, cheeks, ends of antennae, fingers, toes and a fin on the end of his tail glow with luminescence.

*Image Ref: *
[link] by Conker

*Further Reference Images:*
Giving Vesuro a blowjob - [link] by Conker - nsfw


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 21, 2008)

*Miko U'luo*

*Age:* 
15 years
* Race:* 
 Quay
* Allegiance:* 
 The Southern Tribes

*Height:* 
 5' 6"
*Weight:* 
 10 st, 3lb
*Birthplace:* 
 The Eternal Forest

*Role:* 
Member of The Southern Tribes

*Biography: *
Since a very young age, Miko has had a taste for adventure. His brother died in the war against The Council, and he wants to join The Army as a medic, but because of his age he is unable to.
Hailing from a very religious family, Miko has always had the ability to motivate and heal, sometimes unnaturally.
When The Southern Tribes are driven from their home villages, Miko follows Cyrica and Ferry to the North, informing them of Prophecy's treachery, and swearing his loyalty to their cause.

*Physical Description:
*Miko is cream-furred, and has huge kitten-esque ears and a cat-like muzzle.
His eyes are shining blue, and he has a golden sun-shaped symbol on his head, ends of his ears and on each cheek.
His tail is fairly small, bushy and foxlike in shape.

*Image Ref: *
Not Available

*Further Reference Images:*
Mascot Version - [link] by Vesuro


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 21, 2008)

*General Petro Calzaghe*

*Age:* 
39 years
* Race:* 
 Human
* Allegiance:* 
Prophecy

*Height:* 
 6' 5"
*Weight:* 
 18 st, 12lb
*Birthplace:* 
The City of Rasp

*Role:* 
General of Prophecy

*Biography: *
Born in the ghetto City of Rasp, Petro Calzaghe has always known how to fight. He joined up with Prophecy during its foundation days, and quickly assumed the commanding position after the combat death of his predecessor to Brotherhood elites.
Never one to shy away from the spotlight, General Calzaghe is a womanizer and a media glut.
Petro Calzaghe has a need for power, a lust which is all-but-obvious to put himself in place of the government by any costs necessary.
He is a rash man, and does not appreciate peace or life for life's sake, which puts him at constant loggerheads with Leonis.
Eventually he orders Prophecy to ransack the Southern Quay villages and murder any Quay within it, after accusing Leonis of kidnapping his son Ferry (he knew the truth but used this as an excuse).

*Physical Description:
*Petro Calzaghe is a large man, ripped and muscular with long flowing golden hair and a love for designer sunglasses.
He usually wears combat gear, and likes to carry large weapons whenever possible. He has a deep-seated attraction to being imposing and intimidating.
His face is usually shaven, and his eyes are blue.

*Image Ref: *
Not Available

*Further Reference Images:*
Not Available


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 21, 2008)

*Ambassador Kalon Union*

*Age:* 
52 years
* Race:* 
 Human
* Allegiance:* 
Prophecy

*Height:* 
 5' 8"
*Weight:* 
 10 st, 11lb
*Birthplace:* 
Metropolis

*Role:* 
Ambassador to The Southern Tribes

*Biography: *
Born in the Capitol city of the continent, Metropolis, Kalon Union studied to be a teacher at The Grand University.
He spent several years there teaching research and development, until a student from the past, General Calzaghe, offered him a research and political position within Prophecy, an up and coming urban militia.
Entranced by his dream of weapons development, Kalon joined the militia and began designing the portable railgun, a weapon still in heavy use by Prophecy.

*Physical Description:
*Kalon Union is a frail, geeky-looking man, with oily black hair and thick-rimmed glasses. His eyes are brown and he has a small, somewhat rediculous goatee beard.
He usually wears a white overcoat with any number of pens in the pocket, and carries pocket computers everywhere.

*Image Ref: *
Not Available

*Further Reference Images:*
Not Available


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 21, 2008)

*Lieutenant Ferry Calzaghe*

*Age:* 
20 years
* Race:* 
 Human
* Allegiance:* 
Prophecy

*Height:* 
 6' 3"
*Weight:* 
 16 st, 7lb
*Birthplace:* 
The City of Rasp

*Role:* 
Son of Petro Calzaghe

*Biography: *
Ferry Calzaghe idolizes his father, believing in his every word, in the good will of Prophecy and in his intentions.
He is trained as an electrician and an Information Technology guru, and is very knowledgeable when it comes to electronics and microchip technology.
He uses this skill when he first visits Cyrica, to disable a Fandago Bay chip within the Quay's ear, sparking the start of a closeness between the human and the Quay, which quickly turns into love.
When Leonis refuses Ferry the right to live in the tribe village, Cyrica follows him to the North, knowing that he wouldn't be safe at Prophecy HQ.

*Physical Description:
*Ferry Calzaghe is a large man who sports a military haircut and blue eyes.
He usually carries a backpack with a bomb defusal kit, laptop and weaponry, and wears military gear.

*Image Ref: *
Not Available

*Further Reference Images:*
Not Available


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 21, 2008)

*Commander Delphanin*

*Age:* 
51 years
* Race:* 
Demi-Quay
* Allegiance:* 
The Northern Kingdoms

*Height:* 
 6' 1"
*Weight:* 
 13 st, 8lb
*Birthplace:* 
The Western Plains

*Role:* 
Military Commander of The Northern Kingdoms

*Biography: *
Little is known about the hirtory of Commander Delphanin, other than that he has worked his way up from the very bottom rung of the military ladder, all the way to Commander.
Delphanin does not believe in negotiating with his archrival Torino Delazia, which means that his armies mount a constant siege upon Delazia's volcanic home.

*Physical Description:
*Delphanin is muscular and covered in short, neat, brown fur, he has bull-like horns but a relatively human face.
His tail is long and whiplike, and can allow him to wield a third weapon at times.
His golden eyes are piercing, and has bull-like ears.
His appearance has earned him the nickname 'The Minotaur' amongst outsiders.

*Image Ref: *
Not Available

*Further Reference Images:*
Not Available


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 21, 2008)

*High Minister Cirrus*

*Age:* 
38 years
* Race:* 
Quay
* Allegiance:* 
The Northern Kingdoms

*Height:* 
5' 7"
*Weight:* 
10 st, 4lb
*Birthplace:* 
The Northern Mountains

*Role:* 
Minister of Education and Health

*Biography: *
High Minister Cirrus is in charge of the public education and health of The Northern Kingdoms.
However, during tensions in which Delphanin refused medical aid to a sickly Raymund Delazia, Minister Cirrus' son Auro was kidnapped by Torino Delazia and imprisoned as a slave to the eldest Delazia brother.
The Minister often worries whether he will see his son again, and is aggrevated by Delphanin's unwillingness to negotiate a release for Auro. He does carry on trying to be a good leader though, realising the people of the region depend upon him not to break.

*Physical Description:
*High Minister Cirrus has rabbit ears and a rabbit tail, and is covered in grey/silver fur.
His eyes are purple, his face looks youthful and alert.
He usually wears either a robe or a jacket, tie and trousers.

*Image Ref: *
Not Available

*Further Reference Images:*
Not Available


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 21, 2008)

*High Minister Maya*

*Age:* 
47 years
* Race:* 
Demi-Quay
* Allegiance:* 
The Northern Kingdoms

*Height:* 
6' 6"
*Weight:* 
17 st, 8lb
*Birthplace:* 
The Northern Mountains

*Role:* 
Minister of Finance and Law

*Biography: *
High Minister Maya is in charge of the public finances and policing of The Northern Kingdoms.
She has a well known about but little-discussed sexual love affair with Commander Delphanin, and as such tends towards everything he says.
Maya is an advocate of Delphanin's tough anti-negotiation policies, and operates a high tax rate and strong policing.

*Physical Description:
*High Minister Maya has silver draconic scales flowing down her body, and a pair of crystalline purple draconic wings, which allow her to fly as a scout.
She has a lizard-like face with flaring nostrils, and has powerful red eyes.

*Image Ref: *
Not Available

*Further Reference Images:*
Not Available


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 21, 2008)

*Vesuro of Namtorp*

*Age:* 
20 years
* Race:* 
Quay
* Allegiance:* 
The Northern Kingdoms (Agent for Delazia)

*Height:* 
5' 11"
*Weight:* 
14 st, 2lb
*Birthplace:* 
The Isle of Namtorp

*Role:* 
Ambassador to Delazia Regions

*Biography: *
Hailing from the Isle of Namtorp, now a Delazia controlled region, Vesuro served as the Ambassador to the Northern Isles until they switched allegiances to Delazia.
Vesuro now acts as primary ambassador to the Delazia regions, but actually is somewhat a double agent, informing his friend Torino of any plans made against him, and very much becoming involved in Torino's inner circle.
Vesuro assisted in the plan to kidnap Auro, and was the first to take the cub's virginity as a reward from Torino.
Torino sees him as a close ally and a friend, and often allows him to do things which members of his own army do not get the privelage of.

*Physical Description:
*Vesuro is a muscular but not ripped Hyena-like morph with golden fur and black markings.
His eyes are blue-grey and he has big round ears, a small stubby tail and a relatively large black nose.

*Image Ref: *
Not Available

*Further Reference Images:*
Vesuro b & w Sketch - [link] by Conker


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 21, 2008)

*Auro Cirrus*

*Age:* 
13 years
* Race:* 
Quay
* Allegiance:* 
The Northern Kingdoms

*Height:* 
4' 11"
*Weight:* 
8 st, 3lb
*Birthplace:* 
The Northern Mountains

*Role:* 
Son of Minister Cirrus

*Biography: *
Auro is the nervous, introverted son of the health minister.
He was kidnapped by Delazia's Special Service (DSS) on his 13th birthday and imprisoned in the soundproofed cellar below Torino's 'Extirpate' Nightclub, where he is regularly physically and sexually abused by Torino.
Despite his bad situation, Auro refuses to give up hope, believing that one day, someone will save him and take care of him. It is this optimism which drives him to keep on dreaming.

*Physical Description:
*Auro has huge rabbit-like ears, a small muzzle and a chubby face.
His bright purple eyes show a sorrow most cubs of his age have never experienced.
His tail is a wide immaterial rainbow coloured ribbon of mana which follows him, and is affected by the wind and the forces.

*Image Ref: *
Not Available

*Further Reference Images:*
Not Available


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 21, 2008)

*Rirua Xantos*

*Age:* 
17 years
* Race:* 
Demi-Quay
* Allegiance:* 
The Northern Kingdoms

*Height:* 
5' 11"
*Weight:* 
12 st, 7lb
*Birthplace:* 
The Western Plains

*Role:* 
Mage

*Biography: *
Rirua is one of the gifted few who have the power of magery.
His ice element spells wreak havoc on battlefields, and allow him a huge psychological advantage.
Rirua is a relatively selfish and arrogant mage, who believes his magic makes him 'greater' than a mundane. He has little respect for anyone other than Maya, and fights for his own image rather than his people.

*Physical Description:
*Rirua is a blue-furred mouse-like character with a small muzzle and bright teal eyes.
He has a furred lizard-like tail, and wears a pair of spectacles.
His fur is oily and usually smooth.

*Image Ref: *
Not Available

*Further Reference Images:*
Fighting Azira (Rirua on the left) - [link] by Amberfoxwing


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 21, 2008)

*Torino Delazia*

*Age:* 
19 years
* Race:* 
Quay
* Allegiance:* 
Delazia Movement

*Height:* 
5' 9"
*Weight:* 
12 st, 6lb
*Birthplace:* 
The Eternal Forest

*Role:* 
Commander

*Biography: *
Torino Delazia was exiled with his father from The Southern Tribes to The North, where they were forced into exile. Raymund had become interested in darker Magicks which were outlawed, and in his old age had become quite ill.
Raymund died after being refused healthcare by The Northern Kingdoms, so Torino kidnapped the young teen son of the health minister and imprisoned him as a sexual and physical abuse target.
Torino shows some compassion however, when a Quay girl, Kalico, comes into his domain from The Northern Kingdoms, she needs urgent medical attention and nourishment and he orders that no effort be spared in her recovery.
She quickly falls in love with him and learns to ignore his deeds, understanding his loss and acting as a dark confidant.
He also runs and lives in the 'Extirpate' nightclub, nestled deep into a volcano, which forms the basis of his operations.

*Physical Description:
*Torino has reflective silver fur, a two-pronged tail and dark grey highlights.
His eyes are purple and his ears are a strange two-pronged design (see reference image).

*Image Ref: *
Not Available

*Further Reference Images:*
Standing on the pathway to his Nightclub - [link] by Amberfoxwing


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 21, 2008)

*Raymund Delazia*

*Age:* 
Died @ 49 years
* Race:* 
Quay
* Allegiance:* 
Delazia Movement

*Height:* 
5' 7"
*Weight:* 
9 st, 7lb
*Birthplace:* 
The Eternal Forest

*Role:* 
Eternal President

*Biography: *
Raymund Delazia was a scholar who always had an attraction to dark Magicks. He envied the Mages and as such got deeply involved with black Mana and ways to utilise it.
Originally earmarked for greatness by his teachers, he slowly changed from a friendly but competitive student into a manipulative young man with an insatiable appetite for power.
He murdered the mother of his two sons because she opposed his rituals, and was outcast from The Southern Tribes as a result, taking the two of them with him.
He fled to the North and created a stronghold within the Volcanoes, offering safe haven to all outcasts and offering himself a place to perfect his black Magicks, which Azira would stake an interest in later.
In his older age, he got very ill, and was refused aid by the Quays and left to die in Torino's arms.

*Physical Description:
*Raymund had reflective golden fur, a two-pronged tail and dark red highlights.
His eyes were blood red and his ears are a strange two-pronged design (same as Torino).

*Image Ref: *
Not Available

*Further Reference Images:*
Not Available


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 21, 2008)

*Kalico Delazia*

*Age:* 
17 years
* Race:* 
Quay
* Allegiance:* 
Delazia Movement

*Height:* 
5' 3"
*Weight:* 
10 st, 2lb
*Birthplace:* 
The Northern Mountains

*Role:* 
Lover of Torino Delazia

*Biography: *
Kalico left The Northern Kingdoms after a row with her family, she strayed deep into Delazia territory and was soon picked up in very bad shape by Torino's men.
Torino ordered that no effort should be spared to return her to health, and spent a lot of time by her bedside during her recovery, during this time she became somewhat a confidant to him and began to fall for him.
When she was fully healed, she chose to stay with Torino instead of returning, and they became lovers quickly.

*Physical Description:
*Kalico has thick black fur, flat crescent shaped ears and a fox-like bushy tail.
Her cheeks, tip of her tail and the marking on her head are purple.

*Image Ref: *
Not Available

*Further Reference Images:*
Not Available


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 21, 2008)

*Azira Delazia*

*Age:* 
15 years
* Race:* 
Quay
* Allegiance:* 
Delazia Movement

*Height:* 
5' 5"
*Weight:* 
10 st, 2lb
*Birthplace:* 
The Eternal Forest

*Role:* 
Mage

*Biography: *
Whilst Torino was learning to lead, Azira always had his head in his father's Magick. He had an unhealthy obsession with it, and began to learn for himself from a very young age.
Azira wants desperately to have the hate that Torino has, but his young mind isn't capable of it. He equates hate and savagery with strength, and constantly looks to impress his older brother.
Azira found soon that he could control lava and black Magicks, and became his brother's head Mage.

*Physical Description:
*Azira has grey fur and long rabbit-like ears.
His eyes are blue and his body is fairly chubby and childlike.

*Image Ref: *
Not Available

*Further Reference Images:*
Sleeping peacefully - [link] by Lune Cheetah
Fighting Rirua (on right) - [link] by Amberfoxwing


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 21, 2008)

*Jamira Ykashi*

*Age:* 
14 years
* Race:* 
Demi-Quay
* Allegiance:* 
Delazia Movement

*Height:* 
5' 2"
*Weight:* 
9 st, 6lb
*Birthplace:* 
The Northern Islands

*Role:* 
Mage

*Biography: *
Hailing from the Northern Isles, Jamira was soon brought over to The Volcano at the request of Azira, who met her there on a visit and struck up a closeness with her.
Jamira tries to follow Azira's Magick, but she doesn't have the aptitude.
Although she is Azira's lover, it's a little known secret that Torino has had his way with her a few times, as his brother would consider it quite an honour for her.
Jamira fears Torino as he has little patience for her and sees her more as a slave than a member of his family, or nation.

*Physical Description:
*Jamira has long green fur and fleshy tails as long as her body from over her ears, culminating in a small pink sphere.
Her eyes are green, and her muzzle is relatively small.
Her tail is very similar shape to the ones on her head.
Her hands and feet are pink coloured.

*Image Ref: *
Not Available

*Further Reference Images:*
Not Available


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 21, 2008)

*Katashi Vargha'an*

*Age:* 
19 years
* Race:* 
Human
* Allegiance:* 
Delazia Movement

*Height:* 
6' 1"
*Weight:* 
13 st, 2lb
*Birthplace:* 
Metropolis

*Role:* 
General

*Biography: *
Torino's appointed on-field General, little is known about Katashi other than that he specialises in martial arts and training techniques.

*Physical Description:
*Katashi is slim and has no hair on his head.
He has brown eyes and often wears a martial arts robe with a black belt.

*Image Ref: *
Not Available

*Further Reference Images:*
Not Available


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 21, 2008)

*Steven 'Curse' Portman

* Post reserved for character information.


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 21, 2008)

*Luke 'Infliction' Butcher

* Post reserved for character information.


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 21, 2008)

*Vernon 'Blitz' Kane

* Post reserved for character information.


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 23, 2008)

Reserved for next post.


----------

